# KAXBLTWT owners, how you like them?



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Just curious as i know these are starting to make it into peoples hands. Wanted to know first impressions and how the look/feel/sound. Buddy of mine has the SI mids and SI BM IIIs and was thinking of the KAXBLTWT just so it was all XBL. He had seen the thread and asked me what i thought of them and all I could say is they look nice and for the price I bet are pretty good.
So what say the actual owners?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Still waiting for mines.....


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Hope this doesnt turn into another ".I'm still waiting thread". Started it too soon, laserSVT.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The look and feel is nice. Forgot the housing was aluminum which gives them a bit of heft. 

Simple bench listening reveals they have an impressively low resonance. Not sure I'm going to use them since they were bought for a different build but now that vehicle is up for sale. The replacement vehicle has provisions but not too enthused about the tweets in that position behind another grill. If I could find a way to have them mount on the sails then it would be a go.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Love mine!!! Very versatile speaker....extremely low distortion and the sound is awesome. Very detailed, yet non fatiguing. I am experimenting with XO and slope before doing a final review. Build quality is spectacular...and visually.. a very sexy speaker.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice man!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Haven't gotten to listen to mine yet but I have to say they are some of the heftiest tweets I have ever handled. They kinda just ooze quality and just from that I will be taking to Mark about his unmounted tweets with a flange that can be mounted in HT speakers.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine came in last week. 

I haven't listened to them at all though. I don't have a vehicle that's worthy of installing a system. 

The build quality is fantastic. Very solid and simple.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't have them but they do give me a little chubs... how's that?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

LOLZ


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

What's the going rate for these lovely tweeters since these are no longer selling at the pre-order price?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

There isn't. You had to get in on the group buy as there wasn't going to be extras for sale or a shelf item like the SI TM65. Check with Mark for the next run.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

sunshinefc3s said:


> Hope this doesnt turn into another ".I'm still waiting thread". Started it too soon, laserSVT.


But... but... I'm still waiting on my pair to arrive.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any photos of these that you are willing to share.


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Should be starting the install on my stuff next week, pics don't do these things any justice!


Bob


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Any photos of these that you are willing to share.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it would be really cool to be able to sort these out myself, with unpainted grill, not assembled or glued, so the faceplate could be either re-anodized a different color or inset into a borderless transition behind a stock door's plastic.

I'd want to cat-daddy my pair with some copper colored bits, and the way these are made, they are just perfect as platforms for customization.

the wide faceplate lens could be flocked, or foamed and the grill could be flat with no shine. Which, isn't possible if everything is glued together.

I understand about warranty and all that, and I would take my chances just so I could customize these behind a waveguide that fit my dash contour, since, to me the penultimate application of the XBL tech is to approximate the lower tuning of a CD horn driver in a small chassis, and fit it in the place where a CD driver won't go.

In a horn these may be able to play down to 1000 hz, with less than 25 watts per channel driving them on a relatively steep slope, a perfect match for something like Victor's KT-88 mono blocks.

I know, the eventual consensus has to put these in some tier that equates to the price, if only for the sake of representation even if these outperform most of the market that averages over 100 each, retail...

but, as a test bed for DIYMA evolved marketing it would be up to the task, I think.

hopefully...


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Bummer, that's a shame...hopefully there's another group buy for a pair of KAXBLTWT v2 in future


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

cajunner said:


> it would be really cool to be able to sort these out myself, with unpainted grill, not assembled or glued, so the faceplate could be either re-anodized a different color or inset into a borderless transition behind a stock door's plastic.
> 
> I'd want to cat-daddy my pair with some copper colored bits, and the way these are made, they are just perfect as platforms for customization.
> 
> ...


Did you ask mark to buy the parts from him...pretty obvious to most of us that he hates putting them together


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

mechatron said:


> Bummer, that's a shame...hopefully there's another group buy for a pair of KAXBLTWT v2 in future


I believe there is talk about it and that it won't take as long for the second run. Would have to check on the original thread.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

They are damn good looking drivers.

Hey Bob, you throwing those in your blown beast?


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Bayboy said:


> I believe there is talk about it and that it won't take as long for the second run. Would have to check on the original thread.



That would be cool. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> They are damn good looking drivers.
> 
> Hey Bob, you throwing those in your blown beast?



Going in my 2014 F150 FX4 ecoboost, my other blown beast!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

bdmach1 said:


> Going in my 2014 F150 FX4 ecoboost, my other blown beast!


Sweet. Wait, I sold you my PhDs didnt I? Or was that my mids? I go through so much equipment i forget where all my discarded children go. LOL


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> Sweet. Wait, I sold you my PhDs didnt I? Or was that my mids? I go through so much equipment i forget where all my discarded children go. LOL


I have the PHDs too! I might save them for another project, dunno. I'm going to play with the PHDs & the KAXBLTWTs in the truck to see which ones might blend better with the other gear I have...

Bob


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

miniSQ said:


> Did you ask mark to buy the parts from him...pretty obvious to most of us that he hates putting them together


no I did not, I was remembering how he said it was a possible option, and I am sure there are some who would like to have custom parts for their builds. I guess if the grill can come off, that's a good start but I would like to be able to go all the way down to the plastic motor, separate from the mounting bits without any possibility of destroying anything.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

miniSQ said:


>


Thank you very much for posting these, it's really appreciated.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone mounted these yet? Wanted to put these in the sails but too deep. Trying to come up with something and with the way they mount it's sort of a puzzle.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Solid, hefty, gorgeous. Mine look just like that! They ooze quality, and should be an easy install if you've got the space.
Sadly, I don't (little BMW sail panels) so I may never get to hear 'em.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I've only seen the top of these, has anyone taken pictures from the side? This way at least we can see what you're working with depth wise...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I posted pics a while back. For sails that are too small or not deep enough, only thing I can think of is a pod with a separate baffle for the tweet to attach to, then screw the baffle onto the pod. A bit of delicate work if the baffle has to be small to keep the pod size down. 

In the tacoma, I could do traditional door mounts like with other tweets using thin material attached to the factory bracket but it bothers me to think how it will play behind another grill and small hole. I'm leaving that for a small mid for now.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> I posted pics a while back. For sails that are too small or not deep enough, only thing I can think of is a pod with a separate baffle for the tweet to attach to, then screw the baffle onto the pod. A bit of delicate work if the baffle has to be small to keep the pod size down.
> 
> In the tacoma, I could do traditional door mounts like with other tweets using thin material attached to the factory bracket but it bothers me to think how it will play behind another grill and small hole. I'm leaving that for a small mid for now.


Yeah my '13 Access Cab kinda bugs me there as well. I had asked the question over on the Taco forum once if the stock grills could be removed. Might make for better setup.. Except I kinda want to squeeze some small mids in there. On the sails.. I bet these could be done.. You'd certainly need to do a baffle, CA glue fleece and filler job though but would work.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm thinking a removable baffle is about the only way since these use rings. That's unless you want to remove the pod whenever something is done. But then the pod can not have a backside. 

Not sure if there is a difference from yours back from an '05 but the sails have little room between the pieces that attach to the door. Only small tweets can fit without pods.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> Not sure if there is a difference from yours back from an '05 but the sails have little room between the pieces that attach to the door. Only small tweets can fit without pods.


Hot glue and balsa offsets time to float rings.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> I've only seen the top of these, has anyone taken pictures from the side? This way at least we can see what you're working with depth wise...





Bayboy said:


> I posted pics a while back.


See Post# 17 on page 1.

I'm going try to get some photos into a new thread sometime this weekend.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Haven't tried it yet, but the way the ring is utilized it's like a factory sail panel with just a clearance hole would be perfect. If good with glue I'd probably try a ring and baffle of 2 different thicknesses of acrylic or abs (or HDPE with the right adhesive.) But I make a mess with glue.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Not great pics but tweet in the dash of my ram and a horrible back side shot.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

tjswarbrick said:


> See Post# 17 on page 1.
> 
> I'm going try to get some photos into a new thread sometime this weekend.




Yeah.... that's the one I posted. I probably could have taken a better up close one of the ring though I had it gapped a bit to see. I figured most knew. 

I admit, it's crafty and can make for a stealthy install (no signs of fasteners), but it's simplicity does call for a bit of ingenuity for some. If I get a hold of some spare sail panels then I'll take a stab at it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mark has posted a ton of pics...here are a few good ones.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2712946-post154.html


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> mark has posted a ton of pics...here are a few good ones.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2712946-post154.html


Pics #3 & 4!  


Still curious how others are attempting this. I agree with earlier... if there was room on the door panel and one was willing to simply cut a hole, then tighten the ring against the panel, that would be easy without the worry of diffraction. It may not be as serious in the Tacoma being behind the panel, but I still get that icky feeling of being compromised.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> Pics #3 & 4!
> 
> 
> Still curious how others are attempting this. I agree with earlier... if there was room on the door panel and one was willing to simply cut a hole, then tighten the ring against the panel, that would be easy without the worry of diffraction. It may not be as serious in the Tacoma being behind the panel, but I still get that icky feeling of being compromised.


i'm doing mine in the lower door panels..and they image like mad...sounds as up front and wide as it did when i had tweeters sitting on my dash last winter...just need time to build baffles for them, in the mean time i have them sitting in acoustic foam.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> i'm doing mine in the lower door panels..and they image like mad...sounds as up front and wide as it did when i had tweeters sitting on my dash last winter...just need time to build baffles for them, in the mean time i have them sitting in acoustic foam.




I'm impressed that you can get them to play well from that temp install as if they were on the dash. Can only get better once you maximize them. May be something to think about. I guess the only thing to do in the case of this truck is to place them in the stock locations at least to see what they will do. Won't hurt to try. From my desktop fiddling, I'm quite sure there's no need to add a midrange even with the TM65. The percussive cues they put out were pretty strong.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> I'm impressed that you can get them to play well from that temp install as if they were on the dash. Can only get better once you maximize them. May be something to think about. I guess the only thing to do in the case of this truck is to place them in the stock locations at least to see what they will do. Won't hurt to try. From my desktop fiddling, I'm quite sure there's no need to add a midrange even with the TM65. The percussive cues they put out were pretty strong.


If you could not see them you would bet money they were playing behind the sail panels. I have not tried them up on the dash because they may sound even better and then where would i be?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> If you could not see them you would bet money they were playing behind the sail panels. I have not tried them up on the dash because they may sound even better and then where would i be?


Where are they crossed at?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> Where are they crossed at?


i believe i am at 2.8k and 24db.


----------



## altec (May 28, 2011)

what power are they handling at that xover point?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

altec said:


> what power are they handling at that xover point?


I am powering them with 100x2...but i haven't done a DMM gain set so i dont really know how much power they are seeing.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Still looking for side shots?


Thread depth just over .3"


Securing ring about .150


Total depth just over 1.25"


My sail panels are not very consistent, but the meaty center where the tweeter goes as 1/4" thick!

Kinda annoying that even the "blank" panels for tweeterless systems have the tweeter support built in:


Had to do some creative grinding, and I'm not moved in so I only had a drill press and dremel. Hopefully final instal will be a bit cleaner. (May mount 'em lower in the panel to gain a little more real estate.)



A little farther off axis than the factory units, but with the waveguide that may be okay:


I wonder if I can use a 12v battery charger to power one of the ARC amps and give 'em a listen...


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks pretty good Tom!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Man those things are huge. I was just admiring a set Bing just installed in a car. Looks fantastic but man they are big! LOL


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Man those things are huge. I was just admiring a set Bing just installed in a car. Looks fantastic but man they are big! LOL


dont act like you havent had a pair of 4" tweeters in your car before lol


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

They're on the plus side but not as bad as large format.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Seen bigger.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The biggest issue is in the mounting, not the size. Have to get a bit creative


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> Man those things are huge. I was just admiring a set Bing just installed in a car. Looks fantastic but man they are big! LOL


Where is this build log?


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

teldzc1 said:


> Where is this build log?


No kidding. I'd love to hear what Bing thought of them.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Found it on his Facebook site. Great stuff going on there.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

teldzc1 said:


> Found it on his Facebook site. Great stuff going on there.


How about a link for the rest of us.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/simplicityinsound?fref=ts


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Spent some time this weekend modifying my existing pods to accept these. Got the shape roughed-in, but still got some sanding to do. I just could not wait to hear these, so mocked them up regardless. Here is where I'm at at the moment...


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Here they are getting antiquated with the TM65s...
I've only put one song through them, but they sure do sing. Will report back after some tuning.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work! I'm sure this will be a very popular combo. Very eager to hear your thoughts.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

LaserSVT said:


> https://www.facebook.com/simplicityinsound?fref=ts


Thanks,

I'm enjoyiny these tweeters. Reminds me of the PHD AF1c.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

1fishman said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm enjoyiny these tweeters. Reminds me of the PHD AF1c.


Really? Thats impressive as the PHDs sound excellent.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I just found this thread.

It warms my evil little heart to see all the awesome installs.

Thanks for the positive comments.

And to big!

What would you guys like to see for small?

I can cut it down a fair bit.

Might have to put up a poll on the website to see what is most popular.

Here's a measured drawing of the critical dimensions:


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I just found this thread.
> 
> It warms my evil little heart to see all the awesome installs.
> 
> ...


I didnt mean big in a bad way. They look like a solid chunk of a speaker. They LOOK like they can get pretty loud.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> I didnt mean big in a bad way. They look like a solid chunk of a speaker. They LOOK like they can get pretty loud.


There are a couple of videos I did that show you how loud they can get.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

My pair is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow and i'm liking them already. 
Thanks Mark.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I would fear that diminishing in size would compromise performance somewhat and I wouldn't change a thing performance-wise. They already reach down to frequencies that just about any mid can mate up with and sound good doing it! 

The only thing that may help with some installs is screw mounts, but that would change the size of the front flange. The effects of that are beyond my scope.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

I tested my pair in-car last night and gave them an honest 90-minute listen. I ran them from 3.2KHz at a 24dB slope and a quick tune by ear.

I listened to a mix of classical, industrial, some 90's rap, metal, and EDM.

Honestly, they're not as great as I was expecting. 

They're better. So. Much. Better. My previous benchmark tweeter was the Morel Piccolo but for what I like, I thought that these easily outperformed them. 

Now I just need to decide if I'm going to run the Illusion C3's or Scan 10f's with them. 

Thanks for an incredible product, Mark!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> I would fear that diminishing in size would compromise performance somewhat and I wouldn't change a thing performance-wise. They already reach down to frequencies that just about any mid can mate up with and sound good doing it!
> 
> The only thing that may help with some installs is screw mounts, but that would change the size of the front flange. The effects of that are beyond my scope.


Why?

It's the driver diameter and the coil height/gap height that dictate the low end performance.

Keep in mind that even though this driver has a low Fs, it is still only really effective above 1400 hertz with a steep enough crossover to keep it from destroying itself.

And a question.

Screw mount?

I design drivers and Pro/High End audio. I'm not the most knowledgeable Car audio guy.

Could you explain or post a pic please?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Kriszilla said:


> I tested my pair in-car last night and gave them an honest 90-minute listen. I ran them from 3.2KHz at a 24dB slope and a quick tune by ear.
> 
> I listened to a mix of classical, industrial, some 90's rap, metal, and EDM.
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Why?
> 
> It's the driver diameter and the coil height/gap height that dictate the low end performance.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't dare try to run these at upper volumes below 2khz, but a smaller version won't compromise capabilities? That would be neat though I still like the current ones. 



Screw mounts are just attaching to the baffle front mounted with small screws though most car audio tweets don't use that technique like home audio tweets. There's a few like this:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Why?
> 
> It's the driver diameter and the coil height/gap height that dictate the low end performance.
> 
> ...


either a faceplate with the holes in it to screw it down like this..






or a threaded insert on the back. some car audio tweeters use this idea and you attach a piece that holds it against the back of a panel. i cant really explain it but heres the only pic i could find


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and the explanations guys!

I could make this same tweeter quite a bit smaller on the OD.

It would cost a bit to do it, but not more than the current cup.

OK here's the idea:



This is the actual driver.

This is the current housing:



There is room to shrink this a fair bit.

Would take a bit of doing. But it is indeed possible.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Mark as long as you don't compromise your quality I think shrinking them a bit would appeal to the masses.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Same driver.

Different mounting.

Would need to have a wire tail instead of stake on connector when it is that small.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I think most are going to do a pig tail anyway. At least I am, but I'm locked in on these tweets so it doesn't matter much to me at this point. This was a deal of the decade for this kind of quality. Much thanks!


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

Would like to get in on the next batch if there is going to be one....


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

crazhorse said:


> Would like to get in on the next batch if there is going to be one....


group buy for the smaller guy?

YES! for the 125 a pair pre-sale on a slightly miniaturized platform... just cut off the participation at 20 pairs, watch the feeding frenzy...

haha..


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Same driver.
> 
> Different mounting.
> 
> Would need to have a wire tail instead of stake on connector when it is that small.


I went pigtail on my set so I could see that working out great in the mini's and I am still very interested in these for a bookshelf speaker with a woofer to match up to it.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

cajunner said:


> group buy for the smaller guy?
> 
> YES! for the 125 a pair pre-sale on a slightly miniaturized platform... just cut off the participation at 20 pairs, watch the feeding frenzy...
> 
> haha..


Ha HA you funny.

I made almost nothing at $125. I made a commitment to many people who trusted me. And I have kept the commitment. 

But I can't afford another give away.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

crazhorse said:


> Would like to get in on the next batch if there is going to be one....


I'll post a link soon on my website to a request counter.

You can reserve a pair from there.

Drivers are being manufactured as we speak.

They will be $265 a pair shipped.


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool thanks


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I'll post a link soon on my website to a request counter.
> 
> You can reserve a pair from there.
> 
> ...


Nifty. I'll be picking up a second set so that I have backups.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

How did the packaging hold up when you guys got your tweeters?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

mwmkravchenko said:


> How did the packaging hold up when you guys got your tweeters?


Perfectly.
After seeing the fancy boxes and detailed paperwork that came with the TM65's I heard a comment "that's it???"
But considering it was a first run, and the hit you took to maintain the initial price, I have no complaints.
Box foam and speakers were tight, and arrived in brand - new condition.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> How did the packaging hold up when you guys got your tweeters?


I have yet to see the value in some snazzy packaging beyond security or bragging rights. The only time packaging matters beyond receiving a product is for resale or return, either of which I have no plans on these. The tweets arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

tjswarbrick said:


> Perfectly.
> After seeing the fancy boxes and detailed paperwork that came with the TM65's I heard a comment "that's it???"
> But considering it was a first run, and the hit you took to maintain the initial price, I have no complaints.
> Box foam and speakers were tight, and arrived in brand - new condition.



I splurged on the box. I think they are $0.89 each.

Some paper work could help.

Or a proper download on my web page.

I seriously just want someone to take this over and I keep making and designing the drivers.

Guys find some people with the interest, and they can have a world class custom suite of products. Component sets I think is the correct term.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> I have yet to see the value in some snazzy packaging beyond security or bragging rights. The only time packaging matters beyond receiving s product is for resale or return, either of which I have no plans on these. The tweets arrived in perfect condition.


Yep.

Plain white indestructible box. Total foam infill. Two little tweeters. You could throw it down your stairs and they will be fine.

I've been behind the scenes in airports where the stuff is handled.

I tried to back em tight!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I need more drivers like a hole in the head but just to clarify.. Are these still at all available or was it just the group buy that ended? Just curious.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Babs said:


> I need more drivers like a hole in the head but just to clarify.. Are these still at all available or was it just the group buy that ended? Just curious.


End of September, to beginning of October.

That's when there will be some new ones available.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Just wondering how many wish they had gotten 2 pairs instead of 1?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

There will be more available.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

K.A.T.

??


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Meh... the name stands out on paper. Maybe a nickname based off of that (K-Tweet, M.K.T.?), but it's a bit late to totally rename them since most recognize them by the spelling including XBL to heighten what's involved. It has kind of grown on me anyway.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

OK one vote to leave it alone.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> How did the packaging hold up when you guys got your tweeters?


packaging was perfect...no issues at all.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I splurged on the box. I think they are $0.89 each.
> 
> Some paper work could help.
> 
> ...


keep it green...no paper work needed...maybe a QR code or a link to a website for any info needed. 

One company i know ( smalldog electronics ) here in vermont throws a couple of tiny little plastic dogs in their boxes because they are all dog lovers. So maybe throw something near and dear to your heart inside the box. Say like a bottle of Canadian whiskey? or a hockey puck?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

(0 0)


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> keep it green...no paper work needed...maybe a QR code or a link to a website for any info needed.
> 
> One company i know ( smalldog electronics ) here in vermont throws a couple of tiny little plastic dogs in their boxes because they are all dog lovers. So maybe throw something near and dear to your heart inside the box. Say like a bottle of Canadian whiskey? or a hockey puck?



Maple Syrup

I make a bunch every spring


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Maple Syrup
> 
> I make a bunch every spring


Sounds good! Just double-pack it so it doesnt goop up the tweets...


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

tjswarbrick said:


> Sounds good! Just double-pack it so it doesnt goop up the tweets...


The world's first maplefluid cooled tweeters.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

erlebo said:


> The world's first maplefluid cooled tweeters.


Tasty...


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

In the airline industry the in inspectors have a motto, " if you can't find a problem with an airplane your not looking good enough" .

With that said, If you're doing a second batch you might consider a better anodizing of the wave guide. The wave guide almost looks green in the Sunlight. Everything else is looks awesome.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> keep it green...no paper work needed...maybe a QR code or a link to a website for any info needed.
> 
> One company i know ( smalldog electronics ) here in vermont throws a couple of tiny little plastic dogs in their boxes because they are all dog lovers. So maybe throw something near and dear to your heart inside the box. Say like a bottle of Canadian whiskey? or a hockey puck?


Yeah like Sinfoni. They just put one of those new style bar codes on the box. I didn't even notice it at first but when I took a picture of the box the phone did see it and sent me to their website and gave me the option of registering the speakers. It then gave me their birthdate and links for the spec sheets. Thought that was pretty cool and no paperwork involved.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> Yeah like Sinfoni. They just put one of those new style bar codes on the box. I didn't even notice it at first but when I took a picture of the box the phone did see it and sent me to their website and gave me the option of registering the speakers. It then gave me their birthdate and links for the spec sheets. Thought that was pretty cool and no paperwork involved.


Doable.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

1fishman said:


> In the airline industry the in inspectors have a motto, " if you can't find a problem with an airplane your not looking good enough" .
> 
> With that said, If you're doing a second batch you might consider a better anodizing of the wave guide. The wave guide almost looks green in the Sunlight. Everything else is looks awesome.


Green!

If you want send them back and I can clean them up.

i think you have one of the blooming white ones that I missed.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Green!
> 
> If you want send them back and I can clean them up.
> 
> i think you have one of the blooming white ones that I missed.


agreed...mine are in the sun and are not even close to green. In fact one of the cool things about these tweeters is how neutral the black actually is.

They be PURDY


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Send me an email 1fishman.

We can set up a return and replacement.


----------



## Ainuke (Aug 27, 2014)

I guess I have to say I'm thrilled with the size. Drop-in fit to my factory dash mount. Going to cut a wedge-shaped spacer out of PVC (2" elbow fittings provide just the right size) to angle them less directly at the windshield, but this is enough to start playing with crossover and tuning.


----------



## Ainuke (Aug 27, 2014)

How about the K-Audio Krave?


----------



## Blacksierra03 (Jun 28, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> How did the packaging hold up when you guys got your tweeters?


Packaging did the job, nice and secure. Tweeters look awesome and have some heft, great quality. I'm sure they will sound as awesome as they look


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Blacksierra03 said:


> Packaging did the job, nice and secure. Tweeters look awesome and have some heft, great quality. I'm sure they will sound as awesome as they look


Sweet.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Ainuke said:


> I guess I have to say I'm thrilled with the size. Drop-in fit to my factory dash mount. Going to cut a wedge-shaped spacer out of PVC (2" elbow fittings provide just the right size) to angle them less directly at the windshield, but this is enough to start playing with crossover and tuning.




Not sure if you're aware, but anodized + direct sun exposure = serious color fade. Had Dayton RS75-4 on the dash in pods and after about a good summer the cones were faded to a bronze like color. Just something I thought you may want to be aware of.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Well almost all of the drivers are delivered.

Finally!

Hope you guys will enjoy the.

The next shipment will be ready by the 23rd of September and be in my hands the second week of October.

The aluminum parts may get here sometime in the end of October.

Start booking your spot if you want some. There are 50 pair as of now.

Three pair are already booked.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

> Not sure if you're aware, but anodized + direct sun exposure = serious color fade. Had Dayton RS75-4 on the dash in pods and after about a good summer the cones were faded to a bronze like color. Just something I thought you may want to be aware of.


Not sure about the Dayton cones, but my tweeters are anodized.

The anodized layer is ceramic.

It should not really fade that easily.

But we will see.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I struck once again.

Wrong shipment to the wrong person.

I have two outstanding shipments that have yet to come back.

Both went to gents that sold their spots on the groupbuy.

Patiently waiting.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Not sure about the Dayton cones, but my tweeters are anodized.
> 
> The anodized layer is ceramic.
> 
> ...


The Dayton cones are black anodized aluminum as well. How good of a job were they I have no clue, but the door drivers faded none while the dash drivers turned. Will it happen to these tweets? Only time will tell as stated. My pair was one the bloomed sets but since they will be hidden behind door panels it matters little at this time. Just thought others may like to be aware of the common occurrence of anodized sun fade.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I finally licked the blooming problem.

A little fan and I get very little of it.

I also learned me a new trick to clean the ones that I buggered up.

Spent the big bucks at the dollar store and got me some supper fuzzy pipe cleaners.

Wish I had figured all this out at the beginning.

But now, older and wiser.

Still have a ways to go on copying and pasting the correct addresses into the correct fields for shipping.

Poor evoboys drivers were miss shipped.

Thanks to you guys and your honest communication even my blunders are getting fixed.

Much appreciated.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Not sure about the Dayton cones, but my tweeters are anodized.
> 
> The anodized layer is ceramic.
> 
> ...


I (no longer) have any skin in the game, but I'm a mechanical engineer and this interests me so I've been researching it.

Type III Hard Anodize doesn't normally include dye. It's difficult to get true black without, but they'll come out dark green to deep grey to medium black. It is very abrasion- and scratch-resistant (surface hardness higher than steel), but will fade with excessive exposure to UV.

Maybe I should stick a couple of my HAIII flashlights or Calphalon pans in the sun for a while and see how long it takes to notice a difference, and how "off" it looks.

Type II is nearly as hard as Type III but not nearly as thick. Abrasion resistant, but scratches much more easily. Many colors available when dyed with generally-available organic dyes which will readily fade in sunlight.
Type II can be had with a metal-based inorganic (architectural) dye. Costs a lot more, and true black is not possible. Hardness and depth don't change in comparison to the organic-dyed Type II. These are highly resistant to UV light.

Pretty sure it was said earlier that these are Type III. In a speaker such as this, I'm not sure which I'd place more importance on - 
scratch-resistance or fade-resistance. It really depends upon installation and individual use. Either way, it won't affect the sound - which is the most important thing anyway.
Install them and enjoy!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I understood little of that other than basically all black will fade sooner or later when exposed for long periods which is what I've read before. Other than that, I agree. .. just enjoy.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

tjswarbrick said:


> I (no longer) have any skin in the game, but I'm a mechanical engineer and this interests me so I've been researching it.
> 
> Type III Hard Anodize doesn't normally include dye. It's difficult to get true black without, but they'll come out dark green to deep grey to medium black. It is very abrasion- and scratch-resistant (surface hardness higher than steel), but will fade with excessive exposure to UV.
> 
> ...


The only way I could tell you what type of anodizing it is, is to actually be there when they are doing it.

The hard anodizing requires a cooling of the electrolyte fluid to work properly.

And that would give it away real quickly.

I like it much better than a powder coat, even if it is much more expensive.

Has a classy look to it.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Just tint the dang windows and use a windshield sunshade. Mine ain't going to fade easy, that's for sure.


----------



## Agate (Jul 17, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Same driver.
> 
> Different mounting.
> 
> Would need to have a wire tail instead of stake on connector when it is that small.


Is there still a possibility of a smaller housing version of this? I'd totally be in for a set of those.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Agate said:


> Is there still a possibility of a smaller housing version of this? I'd totally be in for a set of those.



What you or anyone else that wants a smaller version of the tweeter mount should do is get your self over to my website and vote for what you want.

You want the product Polling Page and the bottom poll.

As I am finalizing the tweeter shipment I have not pulled the pin on the mounts as of yet. I'm waiting to have the tweeters in my hands first!


----------



## Agate (Jul 17, 2009)

Done!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Well you are the first.

In classic fashion the raw tweeters are delayed. And the whole country is off on national holidays to the 10th. I should be used to this. But I'm not!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

If you have a Honda/Acura and it comes with this sail panel, this tweeter is a perfect fit.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Dayum. That looks great!


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Now I need to buy 2honda's as I have two sets


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

LOL, I have an Acura MDX. Those sails are for a 2014 Acura RDX. I will mod them to fit on the MDX. At least that's my plan.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

SQLnovice said:


> If you have a Honda/Acura and it comes with this sail panel, this tweeter is a perfect fit.


Looks just brilliant! Nice.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!

So by accident I picked a good size?

Any other common size to accommodate?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I have been working diligently on getting my air suspension finished for H2O International, I finished the suede headliner and the roof mounted air tank and management, but I was unable to get the tweeters installed or the airbags installed. good thing I didn't put the new tweets in too - because one of my OT-19's got wet or something in all the hurricanes and the magic smoke let out.

pictures of when I first got them on 08-19-2015 

















im hoping to have them installed for the NCSQ meet next month.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Mark,
I was wondering if I can purchase a pair of the rings that screw onto the back of this tweeter. I want to glass these rings onto a secondary location of my car. That way, I'll just screw on the tweeter. My only reason asking, is that I want to have an extra pair just incase if the two I have get's damaged. If the no, it's no big deal. Thanks.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

req said:


> I have been working diligently on getting my air suspension finished for H2O International


you were at h20? damn.. wish i knew you were there


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I am guessing over 2" overall OD maybe 2 3/8" if not more?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Why guess? In the original thread he says they friction-fit in 50mm, which I found accurate.
And he includes the detail drawing. OD is 61mm.

Translated to American, hole diameter is 1 and 31/32 inches (1.969.)
And outer diameter is 2 and 13/32 inches (2.402.)

When I put calipers to mine I got 2.4" OD. So,yes, more than 2 3/8.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like I ought a be setting up a information pdf for download.

Some of the original information is buried a way deep in a few threads.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Looks like I ought a be setting up a information pdf for download.


It never hurts!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Looks like I ought a be setting up a information pdf for download.
> 
> Some of the original information is buried a way deep in a few threads.


Should be standard practice. 

I'd love to get a pair of these tweeters if anyone has them available!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

bbfoto said:


> Should be standard practice.
> 
> I'd love to get a pair of these tweeters if anyone has them available!


Why don't you just borrow a pair and see how you like 'em.... Then begin the hunt to buy. I'm sure you could find a guy to ship you a set on loan. > Dan.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

The new run should be coming soon.

There will be more available. I have at least 100 pcs almost finished. There was a screw up on the voice coils for the tweeters and the entire batch was rejected. I'm rather happy that my build house rejects inferior parts rather than sending them out to me.



I'm still scoping out a semi-local metal parts fabricator. They will be rady in the next month or so.

When I have the drivers I will be taking orders. That will allow me to figure out how many mounts to make.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

> Should be standard practice.


Yep.

And I have written quite a few data sheets for others that I have done work for.

Just playing a bit of catchup after being pretty sick for the past few weeks.

Has a bout of the shingles. Not something you wish on anyone.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Glad to know that there will be more available.  :thumbsup: And no rush, but I would like to play with these at some point.

Yikes, shingles is hell.  Take care of yourself, man. Get as much quality rest as you can. Take time to chill out, and don't stress out over the things that are out of your control (such as we DIYMA members that are hounding you constantly for products and info, and driving you to the brink of insanity, LOL).

Sit back, have a glass of wine or your favorite beverage, and enjoy listening to some amazing music, preferably with the awesome drivers that you've created, and with your significant other or a good friend at your side. 

You're a good man, Charlie Brown, and tomorrow is another day.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

danno14 said:


> Why don't you just borrow a pair and see how you like 'em.... Then begin the hunt to buy. I'm sure you could find a guy to ship you a set on loan. > Dan.


Thanks man, but borrowed goods that I like don't often get returned...and I tend to blow up things that I don't like.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the details.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

bbfoto said:


> Thanks man, but borrowed goods that I like don't often get returned...and I tend to blow up things that I don't like.


Lol! That's funny right there


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

danno14 said:


> Lol! That's funny right there


My initial taught were to offer you to borrow mine, as long as shipping was covered, but I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess the operative phrase is I'm not dead yet!

To much work to accomplish.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

SQLnovice said:


> Mark,
> I was wondering if I can purchase a pair of the rings that screw onto the back of this tweeter. I want to glass these rings onto a secondary location of my car. That way, I'll just screw on the tweeter. My only reason asking, is that I want to have an extra pair just in case if the two I have get's damaged. If the no, it's no big deal. Thanks.



Send me an email and I'll drop you off a set of rings. I have a few extra.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Does any body know how to set up a youtube link?

I keep trying and it no work.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Does any body know how to set up a youtube link?
> 
> I keep trying and it no work.


Do you want to post a link to a YouTube video and have that "window" show up here? If so...

Lets say that I want to post the video that's in the link below, but I want it to show up here in a YouTube "window". Here's the full link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*8wSfUH5_rTg*

When posting, use the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the text window that you are posting in. Then when your cursor is where you want to insert the YouTube video window, Click on the tiny square "YouTube" icon just above the text box.

Between the beginning and ending YouTube brackets, insert ONLY the part that's shown above in Bold...the part that comes just after v= in the full link shown above.

And you should be able to edit or change it in your original post if it doesn't work properly when you first post it.

Shown below is what you would type to get the actual YouTube video window to show up for the link above...just change the Parentheses ( ) to Brackets [ ]

(YOUTUBE)8wSfUH5_rTg(/YOUTUBE)

Hope that helps.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.

That I have been able to do. But I admit a kind gentleman such as yourself guided me in that to.

I was pretty tired when I posted the question.

I'm referring to the link under my Rep Power Rating.

I enter in my youtube channel name Kravchenko Audio and when you hit it nothing happens. Perhaps it is being blocked.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFiG21KQcKw&feature=share

Never guess what is on the production line?

This was on Friday night.


----------



## Pgdsm (Aug 19, 2014)

So I've had mine installed since September 
Powered by a audison lrx 5.1k (60wrms of "a" biased power) 
These are the nicest tweeters I have ever heard. Absolutely love them! They are roughly 3khz and up. Crisp and detailed with no sense of fatigue even at extended volumes for hour long listening sessions. Tried them back to back against my hertz hsk 165 (ht25 tweets that are too bright for my liking) and they were no comparison 
Listened to a Mille set (ht27 I think) and again these are much better. 
The focal flax component set I heard in another ram sounded good but again not as good as these. 
Wish I bought another set just in case 
Voted for smaller ones just cause. 
I didn't have a problem with the current size but did have to grind and file a bit off the back due to mounting depth. 
Packaging was not memorable but everything came in good condition so that's all that matters 

Now I'm left wanting to replace the rest of my 3 way setup to something better


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WhippingBoy (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a pair of the KAXBLTWT tweeters that I'm using in my house. I just recently got a new car so I haven't installed them yet. I have my pair crossed over passively at 2.5kHz with 12dB slope to a TM65. I've been very impressed with the tweeters (and the TM65). The KAXBLTWT's sound great will still getting very loud. The KAXBLTWT's are the best low fs tweeters I've ever used and I've used lots of them over the years. Don't hesitate to purchase. It looks like they can be bought now in his only store.

Big thanks to K Audio (KAXBLTWT) and Stereo Integrity (TM65) for bringing a couple of the best drivers I've used in a few years


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be spittin out a home audio version of this tweeter by March 2016.

Pending production times and hiccups of course.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Question.

I'm sitting on a very long throw, very shallow version of my KA6.5NEO.

I don't have the bucks to develop it myself.

Simple specs are 13mm one way Xmax.

Shallow, 45mm.

Fs around 60, Qts as high up as I can make it and still be a safe to use driver. Sims say no problem. Experience says it will take a few tries with the spider manufacturer.

Funding.

This is the real question.

Kickstarter? Or similar?

Need $10K to run 100 pieces. Could sell them at cost plus 50%. Seriously. It does no good to directly fund the cost to 50 people. It does do good to start a funding pool that can keep something like this going.

I know I have left many questions unanswered. As this is a car audio driver specifically I have no known OEM's that are interested. Believe me I have tried.

Might be worth it if you guys are interested in it enough.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just doing the math says $150 per driver. Doesn't sound too bad. Do you have pics of the example or is it design only right now?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

it would depend on its flexibility in frequency response, it sounds like a great midbass driver, ut I think people will hesitate to put that much power in a door, doors suck sometimes..most of the time. the depth would tempt a lot of people into trying them out though, and your designs have proven to be quite desent, so I'd say start a new thread about it, get a teaser pic or two even its just google sketch up, and see if you can create a new forum boner, that's what it will take. With the drop of the tm65 midwoofer though..you've got a market hole this driver can fill.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> Just doing the math says $150 per driver. Doesn't sound too bad. Do you have pics of the example or is it design only right now?


It's half in front of me and half sketches.

So yes a 3D rendering would be useful.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> it would depend on its flexibility in frequency response, it sounds like a great midbass driver, ut I think people will hesitate to put that much power in a door, doors suck sometimes..most of the time. the depth would tempt a lot of people into trying them out though, and your designs have proven to be quite desent, so I'd say start a new thread about it, get a teaser pic or two even its just google sketch up, and see if you can create a new forum boner, that's what it will take. With the drop of the tm65 midwoofer though..you've got a market hole this driver can fill.


Simply put the response is a function of basically two things.

The shape and properties of the moving diaphragm. 

This one will have to be flat.

And the voice coils inductance.

That I have a lot of control over. Short coil Large diameter versus the Sd and all the usual tricks I use to keep it linear and low distortion.

Forum boner. Now that's a new one.

Problem is I'm not an approved vendor.

So if and or when I have some things to show it will need some help from the faithful few.

I'll put it up on my website and if you guys are game a thread started by someone other than me is what it will have to be.

I can't really do much on this forum any more.


----------



## Pgdsm (Aug 19, 2014)

Say the word and I'll start a thread 
Love your tweeters and would love to see these come to fruition


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

When I'm ready I will send notice.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Mark, is your site having issues? I can't get to it.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

teldzc1 said:


> Hey Mark, is your site having issues? I can't get to it.


He is aware. I told him yesterday.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Sites back up.

I buggered up my domain transfer that I thought I did in February.

Live and learn.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I've been trying to install these for two days now.

I was planning on CA gluing the aluminum ring into my sail panel, then just threading the tweeter in.

Nothing sticks to the ring. CA glue will not hold. High temp hot glue does not hold. I am remiss to sand the trim ring - is it possible to get another if they are ruined by doing this?

I cannot cut a small ring, mount this and then assemble the sail panel, because I would not be able to get the rear collar ring in place due to the shape and clips of the sail panel. So that isn't an option.

I am about to sand the collar rings down and hope the aluminum will hold CA glue, but the glue can get into the threads and that's a no-no.

I really wish there was another mounting option for these tweeters, although I like them so much.

At this point I'm almost out of luck ?

Mark, any recommendations?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Im thinking if you pop off the panel you should be able to just tighten the ring down. It should hold firm enough. If you dont think so, then enough hot glue from the ring to the panel after you screw them in should do the trick.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of CA are you using?

I glued the whole assembly together with rubber toughened CA.

If you have time some silicone RTV will hold the ring in place.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im using this ca glue. its not rubber toughened, but it just wont stick to the anodized surface. it will stick in the threads of the tweeter lol, but not the smooth black area - and not very well in the grooves on the side of the collar either.

Amazon.com: EZ Bond Cyanoacrylate Instant Glue Thick Adhesive 16 OZ - Strongest Bond on the Market: Home Improvement

hot glue does not stick at all to any surface.

RTV would prolly do it, but I don't have the patience to hold the tweeter in place while it cures haha.

I made a temporary fixture last night out of an ABS ring, and hot-glued that in place, then wrapped the whole assembly with grill cloth. it looks OKAY, but not up to my standards. ill keep it for a little while until I think of a better way to build this.

mark - would it be possible to share a 3D model or cad file of the retaining ring? I think I could maybe design and 3D print a bezel for this tweeter that could be made of plastic and have rabbeted edges for easier permanent mounting of the speaker. like a fiberglass\glueable flushed mounting flange that would solve these problems im having. id be happy to share it with everyone when im done. people could order it right from shapways.com too.

let me know if that's a possibility. it would make my life a whole lot easier lol.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 2D drawings.

I'm trying to teach myself how to use solidworks to generate some 3D drawings for other stuff.

If the 2D drawings will get you somewhere send me an email.
Not a P.W. an email. I can't transfer a file over a P.M.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

req said:


> im using this ca glue. its not rubber toughened, but it just wont stick to the anodized surface. it will stick in the threads of the tweeter lol, but not the smooth black area - and not very well in the grooves on the side of the collar either.
> 
> Amazon.com: EZ Bond Cyanoacrylate Instant Glue Thick Adhesive 16 OZ - Strongest Bond on the Market: Home Improvement
> 
> ...


Tape the puppy in place while she dries.

Like I said patience.

I have 2D drawings.

I'm trying to slowly teach myself how to use SOlidworks to generate 3D files.

If the 2D will help you send me an email and I can ship them over.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Would vulcanized CA not work? I used it to attach spiders to formers, baskets, and cones when I did a few recones.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Would vulcanized CA not work? I used it to attach spiders to formers, baskets, and cones when I did a few recones.


it prolly would stick, but I don't have any. that's the glue that mark was talking about - rubberized ca glue. its just that the aluminum coating is so smooth the glue I have on had is not wanting to adhere, and I don't really want to sand it down because its such a nice piece.

I wish that there was a second collar that was a bit wider or had a rabbet edge on the back for use with permanent installs to help prevent glue getting into the threads and on the tweeter itself.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I feel you...the HAT tweeters and dome mids I have are the same way. Makes it a PITA to install if you don't or can't get behind the panel to screw the collars down.

Could cut you a thin MDF ring, press the collar into it and then glue the whole thing up. But you would ruin it taking it out.

I had thought about doing this with the HAT stuff I have- cut a ring little larger than the threads, wax/mold release the threads, stick the speaker down in the ring and fill it up with JB Weld. When the JB Weld dried, you could thread the speaker out since you'll hopefully just created a threaded ring.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The most practical mounting solution for these tweets that my pea sized brain could come up with is a removable mini baffle that sits flush inside whatever fixture that one comes up with. The use of small (very small) screws could be used to keep the baffle width down for tight locations. My only issue with this is in a 2nd gen Taco, the sails (where I'd like to place them) aren't spacious enough to accommodate such a hefty tweeter without partially demolishing the sail or creating a rather obtrusive appearance. I'm sure with some finesse it can be pulled off without looking too gaudy though. If only there were small screw holes in the flange of the tweet..... but they're so damn good you begin to not care.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll look into a mod on the cup in two different directions. I can get rid of the dish on the pack, it will save almost a quarter inch or 6mm. And a possibility of setting up an optional flange mount. As in mount with screws from the front.

Simply looking for a CNC shop that is willing to take on a bit of a pain type of a job. Because these speaker mounts require a high quality finish. Many shops have little interest in things like this.

If I can get together a large enough order I am seriously thinking of setting up a CNC lathe so I can make these parts, including the tweeter motors in smaller batches. 

It could really change the dynamic of this side of the business.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well the cool thing about consumable items like permanent use mounting rings, is they do not need a good finish.

so if you wanna make a raw aluminum collar with the correct thread pitch on the inside is M54x1. By the way, this thread pitch does not exist in any normal use anywhere else and it is a pain in the ass to model because of this, the correct Metric ISO 724 fine thread is 55x1.5, if this was used, you might be able to just buy a collar that fits from the start. either way, any ol' machine shop should be able to handle this if its just raw aluminum with no specific finish quality - as we are just gonna fiberglass\glue\bondo\etc right over these collars.

here is a quick render of what i think would be good. mind you, the screw holes are TINY. just big enough to screw into something for glue\fiberglass\ect. i had to add a few extra mm's to the diameter of the collar to allow the screws. if i get rid of the screws, i could possibly countersink the tweeter 1.5mm into the collar and it would be super flush, but it might get difficult to wrap due to the different thickness of vinyl, grill cloth, etc.










let me know what you think.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

> this thread pitch does not exist in any normal use anywhere else and it is a pain in the ass to model because of this


Welcome to CNC lathe work.

That I think will be fixed on the next run of housings. I can't stand that myself.

What I think I will do is spec a coarse pitch thread, and one that you can find fitting parts for from say McMaster Carr or a similar carrier of many fasteners.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

req said:


> Mark, any recommendations?


I'm not Mark and this may not work for you. 

On my Honda I used the factory sail panel and simply enlarged the hole a tiny bit at a time just until I could feel the threads on the tweeter housing starting to engage, almost like I could thread it in. At that point I just pushed hard onto the tweeter pushing it into the mount. The threads created more than enough friction to hold the tweeter in place. 

They look like factory in my sails, perfect in size.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Salami said:


> I'm not Mark and this may not work for you.
> 
> On my Honda I used the factory sail panel and simply enlarged the hole a tiny bit at a time just until I could feel the threads on the tweeter housing starting to engage, almost like I could thread it in. At that point I just pushed hard onto the tweeter pushing it into the mount. The threads created more than enough friction to hold the tweeter in place.
> 
> They look like factory in my sails, perfect in size.


Press fit has been an option for sure. At least for me where there's room. I think the latter is a bigger issue than realized though. These tweets present a real conundrum. They sound so good so whatever concessions have to be dealt with is just so


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I cannot flush them into my sail panels due to the design of the sail panel. there is a small plastic removeable grill over top of a 3\4" recessed lens of sorts.

second, the depth available is less than half that of the tweeter.

third, to get the speakers anywhere near on-axis, they need to be angled a LOT.

fourth, the sail is curved, and it would look extremely silly if it was not very flush on most of the perimeter.

last, the door panel goes on after the sail panel, so bumping the sail out isn't an option unless I design it in a way where I can put the door on after the sail panel. I did this, but in a very cheating and not finished kind of way. only for NCSQ meet - I did it by making an ABS ring and mounting the speaker to It, then hot-gluing the ring in place then wrapping it all in grill cloth. so it can flex around the door card and A pillar as it all comes together. I don't have a picture at the moment, but if I could make a ring with threads in it, I could fabricate a fiberglass\glue sail panel and then screw the tweeter in place after its wrapped or painted or whatever.

that's kind of where im at.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Havent tried to fit mine yet, but these look a good bit bigger than my stock 1inch tweets. I have a feeling it's going to be a pain, but we will see. 

My sail panels look like I could drill a hole in them and make it go pretty easy, but I think they would sound better in the A pillar where the stock tweeter hole is. My current system sounds pretty nice and images really well.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm getting a loud and clear message to make the mounts SMALLER!



As I have no mounts made at this time, yes, the mounts will be smaller!

The only caveat is that the connection tabs will still be at the back, and you will have to work with them.

I think I have a solution for that to, but that will require a secondary redesign.

It literally depends on how quickly this coming batch of tweeters moves.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

FINALLY got around to replacing my temporary mids/ highs with these. The Aura Whispers and the Vifa OX20s sounded great to me after I had the amazing luck of Lycancatt being in town and taking time to tune my system about a year & 1/2 ago. I wouldn't have replaced them if these hadn't been burning a hole on my desk for a year. The Whispers were still the limiting factor for turning overall volume up because there were still some frequencies that were like an icepick into the eardrum.

Since there was some thought on here that there might be a gap between the TM65s and these K-Audio tweeters' capabilities I kept the Whispers in but muted to cover if needed.

Mark sold me these not glued together so I could experiment with configuration for installation. I used stretchy silicone tape to hold the tweeter, waveguide and grille together and soldered a long pigtail on.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

All the settings Lycancatt made on the P99 for the sub and the TMs I kept, leaving the TM's LP at 1.25k/ 12. Started Mark's out at 1.6k/24 but they got a real richness bumping it up to 2.5k. I sure don't notice any gap. EQ is flat flat flat from 1.25 up and i can go to FULL VOLUME without any icepick. I've only played Riverside's CDs Second Life Syndrome and Shrine of New Generation Slaves and the sound is just sublime.These tweeters are buttery smooth, rich and creamy, with the perfect crunch and flavor, just perfect guitar, piano, vocals.

The Whispers got the boot. The little Vifas did go back in though, for needed sparkle above 16k. I'd sure like to know what Lycancatt would do with this EQ but I'm really amazed with it as it is.
Mark, I'm blown away! :bowdown: Thanks for making unobtanium available and at such a low price.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

glad to see your still happy, and even happier with it now that you've changed out the upper end. I found almost the same settings in another car where I lowpassed tm65s lower than would seem to make sense and highpassed the tweeters higher than they are specked for. weird how that works sometime, but I sure like it. as for eq? its way to vehicle specific for me to even begin..but I remember on my last tune with the k tweeters I did boost 16/20k a bit so you might not even need the little vifas if you do that.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Holy Crap, Mike, boost 16-20? Thanks for pulling my head out!:bash: I'll give it a try


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

SO20thCentury said:


> Mark, I'm blown away! :bowdown: Thanks for making unobtanium available and at such a low price.


You are very welcome.

I'm happy you were able to set them up so that they can really sing.

Helps when you have a set of golden ears like Lyncancatt to help you along the way.

Few tweeters in a small flanged enclosure are dead flat in frequency response as they come out of the box.

A little help goes a long way on a driver that has low distortion.

I purposely do not design drivers that sizzle on the top.

Many times that "sizzle" is actually high frequency distortion caused by mechanical flexing of the dome material as you try to increase the volume.

When you listen to live un-amplified music with high frequency content you don't get that effect.

Think of the sound of a high hat or snare. They have definite high end content but do not hurt your ears!


----------

